# right finishing it off.



## ste2425 (Nov 11, 2008)

dont no if any of you saw my other thread but it is the other half to the modding of my case I think i deleted it or sumit i dont no it may still be out there

Well basicly what ive done is cut up the front of my case, painted it all lime green aded a side window and a fan on the top and repainted the dvd drive fascia. Well thats wat was in the other thread

This is what ive done since that thread, or got planned for next. Ive added the second colour for the outside of the case. Iv'e added the green LED's for the front window but need to finish the wireing, I need to paint the inside of the case black, Might dable in painting my heatsink green dunno bout that one. Ill AD some wire mesh sort of thing to cover my hdd drive bays and dvd drive bays on the inside (sort of goes around them. All credit for this idea should go to MKMODS as it was him that first did this and i liked it so much i thought id give it a try.) And lastly a fan on the bottom of my case as i dnt wanna cut the plastic pannel at the front. I might even ad some sort of tube to driect the air over my graphics card, (again an MKMODS idea but it looked so well i thought id tryit) And the final thing is to finish my DVD Drive bay control pannel sort of thing. 

Heres some pics of my case now Sory bout the crap detail

















tell me what you think of the idea's plese or any problems you think i may come across  this is still my first build


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 11, 2008)

Subscribed - cant see pictures posted on here while im at school, cant wait to get home to see what you've done!


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 11, 2008)

that sweeeeeet why not use all the space and add in some HDD racks.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks mate And true but that big gap underned my current hhd im think of puttin the fan with some sort of tube to dirrect the air up and over my graphics crad, but so that half goes under my grphics cards and hlaf goes over as the top is allot cooler then the bottom so the air going over will help cool the rest of my case  only problem is it sit quite close to the ground so id need to raise the case some how


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 11, 2008)

ste2425 said:


> thanks mate And true but that big gap underned my current hhd im think of puttin the fan with some sort of tube to dirrect the air up and over my graphics crad, but so that half goes under my grphics cards and hlaf goes over as the top is allot cooler then the bottom so the air going over will help cool the rest of my case  only problem is it sit quite close to the ground so id need to raise the case some how



I've always wanted to make a sort of windtunnel over my cpu heatsink just to see if it would improve temps.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> I've always wanted to make a sort of windtunnel over my cpu heatsink just to see if it would improve temps.



i've done it. sold the system now, but my media PC was passive cooled with a paper duct, taped so that the rear 120mm case fan sucked the air through the heat sink fans.

Basically it wont work as well as a fan on the heatsink would, but combine it with a fan, and you stop that heat re-circulating in the case.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 11, 2008)

you mean like an exhaust from the cpu fan straight to the rear fan? thats a good idea i havent thought of that, like you said it would take the hot air straight out and stop it circulating the case, and you psu would create the air cycle if that makes sense.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 11, 2008)

I was meaning like a plastic casing going through the front of the case over the fins of the heatsink and out the back and there being a negative air pressure that would suck more air in.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 11, 2008)

how would you actually do that? i mean if your on about making atube that goes from front to back of the case and the heatskin is inside wat bout the other parts of the mobo? ram etc? or do i have the wrong idea:d


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 11, 2008)

ste2425 said:


> how would you actually do that? i mean if your on about making atube that goes from front to back of the case and the heatskin is inside wat bout the other parts of the mobo? ram etc? or do i have the wrong idea:d



I'd leave them out of it. Try think of it as a thermalright 120 extreme, with a plastic cylindrical pipe going round it and a high speed fan at the back drawing air out the back, There would be very little drag as the air came in.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 11, 2008)

aaaa i understand what you mean just serached the thermalright 120 extreme in yahoo   i hand't thought about anything like that for my cpu its just on stock cooling but it would be a good idea. I just wanted to mainly improve cooling on my gpu as at the moment it
 doesn't have a fan it just passive cooling so.....


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 11, 2008)

Right seeing if i can borrow a dremel tool of familly or friends as i dont actually own one. Then ill be cutting the hole in the bottom for the big ass fan, need to invest in a dust guard thing also to be safe, dont have a clew how im gonna do the tube thing , found The fan I wish to use its just plain but might spray it green?!? Ill also redo the hole for the fan at the top when i get the dremmel tool thing. Oh and also changed my mind about painting my cpu heatsink as it carn't actually be seen much so i think ill attack the fan instead WEll thats the plan of action for the moment so ill keep you postd 
Edit: Oh and i forgot ive started painting the inside so my rig is in storage right now


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 12, 2008)

This is the fan i intend on using for the bottom of the case, whats you opinions guys?
i also need a dust guard too 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ThermalTake-A2330-130mm-Silent-Wheel-Fan_W0QQitemZ310090189110QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item310090189110&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1300%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I like black and orange fans  You can make your own dust guard out of womens stockings ... I read it on here somewhere.

I'm not crazy


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 12, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> I like black and orange fans  You can make your own dust guard out of womens stockings ... I read it on here somewhere.
> 
> I'm not crazy



womens stockings = ghetto fan dust filters. Your not crazy


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 12, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> womens stockings = ghetto fan dust filters. Your not crazy



Thanks man I needed that. 

That's if you cant find any fan filters that would fit and since I've never seen any for sale if I needed one that's how i'd make one.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 12, 2008)

haha well this mod is mostly gonna be done using what ever i find in me parentals shed haha  im shore me mum has a pair of stockings i can 'borrow' well im starting painting the inside, do you really need to use primer? i mean i dont have enough cash really to buy any and as its the inside i dont see how it'l get scratched


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 12, 2008)

ste2425 said:


> haha well this mod is mostly gonna be done using what ever i find in me parentals shed haha  im shore me mum has a pair of stockings i can 'borrow' well im starting painting the inside, do you really need to use primer? i mean i dont have enough cash really to buy any and as its the inside i dont see how it'l get scratched



primers mainly if your A. using a contrasting colour, ie spraying a case thats black with white, or if its going to be exposed to the elements and needs a higher protection level. A computer case wont need primer though.


----------



## Exavier (Nov 12, 2008)

I like the amount of space inside, pretty good resemblance of a case without spaghetti cabling too.
but I can't say I'm fond of the exterior myself..though inside would look good sprayed, keep posting pics/higher quality if you got them  what are you going to do with the rest of the inside?


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 13, 2008)

thanks wel ive sprayed the inside, did that the other day, ive changed my mind about having the fan on the bottom of the case purley due to the fact i carn't get my hands on any proper tools to cut it so im gonna use the grill at the front and attach it to that instead.  Ill also be doing some sleving for my psu when i get my new one

heres some better pics




flash off





flash on

im thinkin of painting my dvd drive black also coz they grey bit sticks out like a sore thumb


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 13, 2008)

The bottom, under the PCI brackets, is that just an optical illusion or was it hard to reach? Seems lighter than the rest.

Looks nice btw.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 13, 2008)

that my friend was a lack of paint i have no money this all being done with what ever i can find i found some paint in me parents shed and used that haha and thanks


----------

